# paint or stain weathered cedar siding



## daynat (May 31, 2009)

Problem!!!
I am getting ready to paint or stain our house. Getting conflicting thoughts on what would be best. The siding is tight knot cedar that has been on the house for 14 years. May have been originally oiled, but in the life of the siding it has been TSP/bleached twice and most recently last summer...so it is weathered. We live in Western Oregon, exposed to weather, surrounded by doug fir trees. I HATE dealing with the mildew stains it gets. I've been sampling several paint and semi-transparent stains. What would be my best bet? My thought was to stain body of house and paint trim and soffits.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

daynat said:


> Problem!!!
> I am getting ready to paint or stain our house. Getting conflicting thoughts on what would be best. The siding is tight knot cedar that has been on the house for 14 years. May have been originally oiled, but in the life of the siding it has been TSP/bleached twice and most recently last summer...so it is weathered. We live in Western Oregon, exposed to weather, surrounded by doug fir trees. I HATE dealing with the mildew stains it gets. I've been sampling several paint and semi-transparent stains. What would be my best bet? My thought was to stain body of house and paint trim and soffits.


That would be the best choice. always keep stain grade materials stained. 

You can check if it is oil by rubbing some spirits on the siding. If dirt plus some of the colorant comes off it is oil. If only dirt comes off it is latex.

How long ago was the house coated anyhow? That can help me get you a scope of work up.


----------

